# Complete List of AVR Manufacturers.



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

I am attempting to compile a master reference list of AV Receiver manufacturers. I am hoping this list broadens the scope and aides 'Shackers when they are looking for an AVR to consider. 
If I have missed anything then *your suggestions are welcomed.*
​


:5stars:*Mass Market* (Premium Line in parentheses, URL will vary based on country, some brands are do not have a premium line but directly compete against other manufacturer's premium brands)

Marantz (Considered premium on its own)
Onkyo (Integra)
Pioneer (Elite)
Harman-Kardon (A premium product in its price class)
Yamaha (Adventage)
Denon
Sherwood (Newcastle)
Sony (Sony ES, Qualia)
Samsung
TEAC - Available in Europe (Esoteric, Available in the USA. )

:5stars:*Botique*(Not sold at Big Box Stores, typically a high end Hi-Fi dealer item)

Anthem
NAD
ROTEL
ARCAM
Cambridge
B&K
Sunfire
Lexicon
McIntosh (AVR product line no longer in production?)

:5stars:*Budget Botique or Factory Direct*

Outlaw
Sherbourn (1 model, SR-8100)

:halfstar: Whtie Van (Plague):devil: :coocoo: :sneeky: :rolleyesno: :liar:

Divinci


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

*Out of Production or Out of Business*


Kenwood
Carver
Panasonic (Short lived product line, circa 2008)
Mitsubishi (seen a few on craigslist and ebay)
Toshiba
Hitachi (Hitachi hta-dd3 is one I know of)
JVC
Sanyo
Nakamichi
Aiwa


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

B&K could be added to the Boutique section. And McIntosh does still offer receivers/integrated amps.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sunfire/Carver
Emotiva 

You can also add
Bang & Olufsen
Lexicon


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Peter Loeser said:


> B&K could be added to the Boutique section. And McIntosh does still offer receivers/integrated amps.


B&K added to the list.
McIntosh offered the MHT-100 and MHT-200 AUDIO-Video receiver which isn't quite the same as an integrated SOHO III _stereo_ amp. I haven't seen any all in one AV offerings from them since then. 


tonyvdb said:


> Sunfire/Carver
> Emotiva
> 
> You can also add
> ...


Isn't Carver is out of production? Lexicon only makes AMPs and Pre-AMPS. No AVR mentioned on their homepage. Same story with Sunfire, only amps and subwoofers. No AVR.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

8086 said:


> Isn't Carver is out of production? Lexicon only makes AMPs and Pre-AMPS. No AVR mentioned on their homepage. Same story with Sunfire, only amps and subwoofers. No AVR.


True, Carver is no longer but you can still get them on line and used from various places. 
Sunfire makes the Theater Grand Receiver - TGR-401 as well as the Sunfire Ultimate receiver
Lexicon makes the RV-5 receiver


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> True, Carver is no longer but you can still get them on line and used from various places.
> Sunfire makes the Theater Grand Receiver - TGR-401 as well as the Sunfire Ultimate receiver
> Lexicon makes the RV-5 receiver


Didn't Krell have an all in one AV box a few years ago?

Can you give me a model number of an Audio-Video Receiver from Carver?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Carver never made a receiver with HDMI but they were the Carver HTR line.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> Carver never made a receiver with HDMI but they were the Carver HTR line.


It doesn't have to have HDMI or even component to be considered an AVR.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Here is a list of some of the Carver receivers


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm thinking of expanding this thread to multichannel 5.1 or greater pre-amps and processors or pre-pro's


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 2, 2013)

Maybe add JVC to the list of out of production receivers? I remember those being somewhat popular in the mid 90's or so along with Kenwood. If you wanted to back to the 70's and 80's then AKAI and Sansui (am I showing my age LOL).


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

|Tch0rT| said:


> Maybe add JVC to the list of out of production receivers? I remember those being somewhat popular in the mid 90's or so along with Kenwood. If you wanted to back to the 70's and 80's then AKAI and Sansui (am I showing my age LOL).


Sansui and AKAI never made AV receivers and will be omitted from this list. JVC will be added to the "recently" discontinued list.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

You can also add; Mitsubishi, Pyle, Nakamichi, Leviton. I believe all are discontinued.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

nova said:


> You can also add; Mitsubishi, Pyle, Nakamichi, Leviton. I believe all are discontinued.


Nakamichi added and it's sad that a fantastic brand like that is no longer making great products. 

Mitsubishi is already on the list. I believe i've recently seen some Pyle stuff for sale. Are you sure about Leviton, can you show me a model number?

EDIT: Isn't Leviton just a rebranded Harman-Kardon?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I suppose Leviton does not really qualify. Is not really a rebranded Harmon-Kardon but more of a partnership. I believe the model numbers were:
Leviton HKAVR-247, 350, 445, 447 and probably a few others.


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

Aiwa (discontinued) made a few Dolby surround receivers. After Sony acquired Aiwa 100% in 2002, they are no longer in the receiver business with the Aiwa name brand. I still have my old Aiwa AVD 35U.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

ericzim said:


> Aiwa (discontinued) made a few Dolby surround receivers. After Sony acquired Aiwa 100% in 2002, they are no longer in the receiver business with the Aiwa name brand. I still have my old Aiwa AVD 35U.


I remember those.


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 2, 2013)

Another one for the out of production (maybe?) list: B&K Components.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

|Tch0rT| said:


> Another one for the out of production (maybe?) list: B&K Components.


B&K is already on the list and they are still in production.


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 2, 2013)

Ah sorry. I thought I had double checked the list before I replied. I stumbled across them earlier today and hadn't heard of that brand before.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

How about Sherbourn?


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

nova said:


> How about Sherbourn?


Sherbourn Added.

Thanks!


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Since I cannot edit my opening post, I have to repost this info in order to update it. 

I am attempting to compile a master reference list of AV Receiver manufacturers. I am hoping this list broadens the scope and aides 'Shackers when they are looking for an AVR to consider. 
If I have missed anything then *your suggestions are welcomed.*
​


:5stars:*Mass Market* (Premium Line in parentheses, URL will vary based on country, some brands are do not have a premium line but directly compete against other manufacturer's premium brands)

Marantz (Considered premium on its own)
Onkyo (Integra)
Pioneer (Elite)
Harman-Kardon (A premium product in its price class)
Yamaha (Adventage)
Denon
Sherwood (Newcastle)
Sony (Sony ES, Qualia)
Samsung
TEAC - Available in Europe (Esoteric, Available in the USA. )

:5stars:*Botique*(Not sold at Big Box Stores, typically a high end Hi-Fi dealer item)

Anthem
NAD
ROTEL
ARCAM
Cambridge
B&K
Sunfire
Lexicon
McIntosh (AVR product line no longer in production?)

:5stars:*Budget Botique or Factory Direct*

Outlaw
Sherbourn (1 model, SR-8100)

:halfstar: Whtie Van (Plague):devil: :coocoo: :sneeky: :rolleyesno: :liar:

Divinci


----------

